# Wasted My time Guys . Uber Lyft R Full of it !



## Dhus

Hey Guys , I finally talked to Lyft rep's and its just not gonna work out for me , I told them I had a lot of personals That will be using me , not just ppl. but commercial clients . They told me that was gaming the system and would deactivate me if they catch me doing it . Both Uber and lyft have this policy so it just is not a good idea for me to go through with it and basically waste my time because I'm going to do what i'm going to do and I know I will be deactivated from both apps . Why get a better vehicle if I know im going to be deactivated the first month or 2 for building up my clients and using the several 100 or so I have already .

The "Gaming the system" as they call it is completely ridiculous and is just there to keep you guys broke , I see now why you guys don't make any money
uber and lyft just want you to sit in vehicle and wait for handouts to be fed like pig's . I cant do that myself so I have to go back to doing what I do best , driving taxi's .

I enjoyed being here on the forums with you .
I may not have agreed with some of you but it was still a great experience .
I'm just Glad that you guys that are so critical about the taxi industry can see for yourselves the Bull shit we have to put up with on a day to day basis . You guys are Drivers too , even if your just part timers for uber lyft
be safe out there and keep your wits about you .

Happy Trails , and be safe guys .
Best Regards
Dhus


----------



## chi1cabby

There is no need to be a stranger even if you decided against driving for Uber or Lyft.
Anyways, take care!


----------



## UberDesson

Take care Dhus, and be safe out there too!


----------



## Chicago-uber

Come back and post some stories


----------



## Ziggy

Good Luck on your next adventure!
Maybe you should pursue a writing career


----------



## ReviTULize

Dhus said:


> Hey Guys , I finally talked to Lyft rep's and its just not gonna work out for me , I told them I had a lot of personals That will be using me , not just ppl. but commercial clients . They told me that was gaming the system and would deactivate me if they catch me doing it . Both Uber and lyft have this policy so it just is not a good idea for me to go through with it and basically waste my time because I'm going to do what i'm going to do and I know I will be deactivated from both apps . Why get a better vehicle if I know im going to be deactivated the first month or 2 for building up my clients and using the several 100 or so I have already .
> 
> The "Gaming the system" as they call it is completely ridiculous and is just there to keep you guys broke , I see now why you guys don't make any money
> uber and lyft just want you to sit in vehicle and wait for handouts to be fed like pig's . I cant do that myself so I have to go back to doing what I do best , driving taxi's .
> 
> I enjoyed being here on the forums with you .
> I may not have agreed with some of you but it was still a great experience .
> I'm just Glad that you guys that are so critical about the taxi industry can see for yourselves the Bull shit we have to put up with on a day to day basis . You guys are Drivers too , even if your just part timers for uber lyft
> be safe out there and keep your wits about you .
> 
> Happy Trails , and be safe guys .
> Best Regards
> Dhus


Not sure I understand. Maybe i misunderstood something.
They're saying you can't take clients outside of the app? You can take whatever you want when the app is not on. And...why would you even tell them?


----------



## Another Uber Driver

You do not have to go just because you are giving up UberX and Lyft. You could move to San Francisco, Chicago or some other place where Uber has taxis (or even to Washington, although they are not giving out hack licences here, right now). Some markets have Flyhwheel and Taxi Magic, which are electronic hailing applications similar to Uber, except that they are for taxis. 

Anyhow, do not sign off for good. More than one poster here has shown appreciation for what we hackers have to tell everyone. One poster would not come out and say it, but he did admit that we had been out here for a while, we are the professionals and we do know what we are doing. There is no substitute in almost any job for experience--something that we have. Uber is rather new-fangled. It has not been out here that long. 

Stay around, really.


----------



## Dhus

I'll try to make sence here , Technically your not an IC , or you are but not really . There may be something to this employee lawsuit . Your self employed but not allowed to work as such ? pfft

I could get a CC reader and take my personals anyways except if I get in an accident im truly ****ed , not to mention if I pick up a T.A. posing as a pax hoping for something like this , it would be all over the news with my car impounded and no help from app company . There will be T.A. out there trying to set you guys up in vegas , don't fool yourselves , they hate uber lyft and got the cab companys backing for a wich hunt . wouldn't surprise me if they get real dirty and just set rides to give everyone lowest rating and hope to get you deactivated using their own policys against them . or real dirty and cause accidents to end the drivers carreer and scare off other potential drivers from signing up . its gonna get crazy im sure here in vegas , you guys haven't seen anything yet .

I was going to wait a couple months and let the pawns go first to flush out all these tricks & traps , So I could see what the layout of the battlefield was looking like , now that I know I'm not allowed to actually work like an IC its just not worth it . period !

I've never been one to try and break the rules , if I do then where does it end ? im just not built like that . I don't rip off customers and I try to stay withen the guidelines set by the company because if anything does happen my ass is covered , how would I look getting a $10k fine from the T.A. for working illegally and deactivated by uber and lyft all in one day ?

I don't have to build up client's from scratch , I have private and commercial clients already , They say its against their rules . idk what else to say about it .


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Dhus said:


> I'll try to make sence here , Technically your not an IC , or you are but not really . There may be something to this employee lawsuit . Your self employed but not allowed to work as such ? pfft
> 
> I could get a CC reader and take my personals anyways except if I get in an accident im truly ****ed , not to mention if I pick up a T.A. posing as a pax hoping for something like this , it would be all over the news with my car impounded and no help from app company . There will be T.A. out there trying to set you guys up in vegas , don't fool yourselves , they hate uber lyft and got the cab companys backing for a wich hunt . wouldn't surprise me if they get real dirty and just set rides to give everyone lowest rating and hope to get you deactivated using their own policys against them . or real dirty and cause accidents to end the drivers carreer and scare off other potential drivers from signing up . its gonna get crazy im sure here in vegas , you guys haven't seen anything yet .
> 
> I was going to wait a couple months and let the pawns go first to flush out all these tricks & traps , So I could see what the layout of the battlefield was looking like , now that I know I'm not allowed to actually work like an IC its just not worth it . period !
> 
> I've never been one to try and break the rules , if I do then where does it end ? im just not built like that . I don't rip off customers and I try to stay withen the guidelines set by the company because if anything does happen my ass is covered , how would I look getting a $10k fine from the T.A. for working illegally and deactivated by uber and lyft all in one day ?
> 
> I don't have to build up client's from scratch , I have private and commercial clients already , They say its against their rules . idk what else to say about it .


POST # 9/Dhus: Bostonian Bison recom-
mends that You
stay Active with UPNF: Your flair for
Writing Believeably is BLOGworthy.

Dan K is a New Hack w/ ?CabCo., there in LV, and maybe
he'd make Some Suggestions. My Close
Associate and Follower Uber-Doober
has been in LV for DECADES so PM
him 1st as he's a PH/Limo Driver
free of #[F]Uberishness and Possibly
Key in Your Situation!

LINK TO Dan K 's Thread on Being a New
Hackney Licensee in "Sin City":

https://uberpeople.net/posts/179936

I'll let You know
what we hear from Kalee.

Mentoring Bison, over and out.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Dhus said:


> I'll try to make sence here , Technically your not an IC , or you are but not really . There may be something to this employee lawsuit . Your self employed but not allowed to work as such ? pfft
> 
> I could get a CC reader and take my personals anyways except if I get in an accident im truly ****ed , not to mention if I pick up a T.A. posing as a pax hoping for something like this , it would be all over the news with my car impounded and no help from app company . There will be T.A. out there trying to set you guys up in vegas , don't fool yourselves , they hate uber lyft and got the cab companys backing for a wich hunt . wouldn't surprise me if they get real dirty and just set rides to give everyone lowest rating and hope to get you deactivated using their own policys against them . or real dirty and cause accidents to end the drivers carreer and scare off other potential drivers from signing up . its gonna get crazy im sure here in vegas , you guys haven't seen anything yet .
> 
> I was going to wait a couple months and let the pawns go first to flush out all these tricks & traps , So I could see what the layout of the battlefield was looking like , now that I know I'm not allowed to actually work like an IC its just not worth it . period !
> 
> I've never been one to try and break the rules , if I do then where does it end ? im just not built like that . I don't rip off customers and I try to stay withen the guidelines set by the company because if anything does happen my ass is covered , how would I look getting a $10k fine from the T.A. for working illegally and deactivated by uber and lyft all in one day ?
> 
> I don't have to build up client's from scratch , I have private and commercial clients already , They say its against their rules . idk what else to say about it .


You would be perfect for Los Angeles


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

20yearsdriving said:


> You would be perfect for Los Angeles


POST#11/20yearsdriving: Hola 20 Years!
Do The Bison a Solid
and Assist Dhus with the Livery/PH
aspect. If he's hustled to Develop Biz in
LV ALREADY shouldn't he give it a GO!
out in the Clark County Sandbox?

Thanks for Your Time & Friendship.
Bison, tail wagging.


----------



## Dhus

Thanks guys , Gratefull

L.A. ? I bet that would be an experience

Relocating to drive uber taxi ? Not interested

I have a hack permit in sin city already , but these companys started assigning zones and force dispatching everyone to battle UBER & LYFT , even the tourist corridor drivers cant just sit on strip , nobodys making money here now and never did really with all the regulations on their backs , only the companys rake in money . I was assigned a shit zone far away from my personals and 0 choice in the matter , I refused and quit , not before cussing them out of course . These companys really don't know the industry either , or they've just forgotten after 50 yrs of sticking it to the drivers idk .

I'll figure something out I have plenty of options , but sitting in a vehicle just waiting on random pings isn't one of them , im sure this is fine for part time hobby drivers who have other career's but this is my career and you will not make money waiting and depending on just random pings , you might do alright when its busy but what about when its slow ? your ****ed , just like the dumb cab driver who depends solely on dispatch calls and not smart enouph to get his own clients to max his profits and stay busy even when it is slow . BaH 

They said the system is flagged when 2 things happen , 1 . your the only person picking up pax 2. your the only person picking up at a certain address (Hotel clients )

Really disappointed here , this could have been a sweat deal , but off to some shit cab company again with me I guess , if only they operated like any were else in the world then I would never have even considered this to begin with .

I might just fly home and start my own dam cab company and say **** it . Vegas has been great / awesome even , but the driving experience has been a huge disappointment for me all the way around .


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST#11/20yearsdriving: Hola 20 Years!
> Do The Bison a Solid
> and Assist Dhus with the Livery/PH
> aspect. If he's hustled to Develop Biz in
> LV ALREADY shouldn't he give it a GO!
> out in the Clark County Sandbox?
> 
> Thanks for Your Time & Friendship.
> Bison, tail wagging.


Sure I don't know how it works in Nevada

But in Los Angeles there are quick options

I've read Dhus previous post 
He'll make it work over here Easy

There are low end livery companies like "Execucar"
They hire all the time easy fast lane

He can start making decent money right away

He can build another customer list in 3 months

From there go solo

I'm referring about 2-3 rides per week ( 40 miles each ) 
We need help


----------



## Uber-Doober

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 9/Dhus: Bostonian Bison recom-
> mends that You
> stay Active with UPNF: Your flair for
> Writing Believeably is BLOGworthy.
> 
> Dan K is a New Hack w/ ?CabCo., there in LV, and maybe
> he'd make Some Suggestions. My Close
> Associate and Follower Uber-Doober
> has been in LV for DECADES so PM
> him 1st as he's a PH/Limo Driver
> free of #[F]Uberishness and Possibly
> Key in Your Situation!
> 
> LINK TO Dan K 's Thread on Being a New
> Hackney Licensee in "Sin City":
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/posts/179936
> 
> I'll let You know
> what we hear from Kalee.
> 
> Mentoring Bison, over and out.


^^^
LOL!
Only been back here for 12 years but "kinda" grew up here as my dad was with one of the major hotels and we had a house here but always kept our house in L.A. 
You make me sound like Methuselah. Hah!


----------



## observer

Dhus said:


> I'll try to make sence here , Technically your not an IC , or you are but not really . There may be something to this employee lawsuit . Your self employed but not allowed to work as such ? pfft
> 
> I could get a CC reader and take my personals anyways except if I get in an accident im truly ****ed , not to mention if I pick up a T.A. posing as a pax hoping for something like this , it would be all over the news with my car impounded and no help from app company . There will be T.A. out there trying to set you guys up in vegas , don't fool yourselves , they hate uber lyft and got the cab companys backing for a wich hunt . wouldn't surprise me if they get real dirty and just set rides to give everyone lowest rating and hope to get you deactivated using their own policys against them . or real dirty and cause accidents to end the drivers carreer and scare off other potential drivers from signing up . its gonna get crazy im sure here in vegas , you guys haven't seen anything yet .
> 
> I was going to wait a couple months and let the pawns go first to flush out all these tricks & traps , So I could see what the layout of the battlefield was looking like , now that I know I'm not allowed to actually work like an IC its just not worth it . period !
> 
> I've never been one to try and break the rules , if I do then where does it end ? im just not built like that . I don't rip off customers and I try to stay withen the guidelines set by the company because if anything does happen my ass is covered , how would I look getting a $10k fine from the T.A. for working illegally and deactivated by uber and lyft all in one day ?
> 
> I don't have to build up client's from scratch , I have private and commercial clients already , They say its against their rules . idk what else to say about it .


Was there some kind of written communication with Lyft about not being able to service your own leads? If there were, I think the lawyers at Uberlawsuit would be very interested in them.


----------



## Uber-Doober

ReviTULize said:


> Not sure I understand. Maybe i misunderstood something.
> They're saying you can't take clients outside of the app? You can take whatever you want when the app is not on. And...why would you even tell them?


^^^
But if you get clobbered in traffic, or if it's your fault especially, you're toast.


----------



## Dhus

observer said:


> Was there some kind of written communication with Lyft about not being able to service your own leads? If there were, I think the lawyers at Uberlawsuit would be very interested in them.


 it should be in their policy , I went to a meet and greet and spoke to rep's . its worth checking into . im told its in the app to deactivate you for *Gaming the system * check it out

not only that neither app has a request a specific driver option .. or so im told idk , if they did have this I guess it would look real funny deactivating drivers for getting to many request's . HA


----------



## Uber-Doober

ReviTULize said:


> Not sure I understand. Maybe i misunderstood something.
> They're saying you can't take clients outside of the app? You can take whatever you want when the app is not on. And...why would you even tell them?


^^^
Well, I've been told that this won't work as I suggested it months ago and this is the plan. 
If you have a personal, why not have them give you a call and then you actually drive over there and then they use the app. 
I would assume that you would be the one to receive the ping... although sometimes I assume too much.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

In California under a A class TCP 
You are granted state wide authority 

Two mayor conditions no soliciting & get your separate airport permits 
All easy


----------



## Dhus

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Well, I've been told that this won't work as I suggested it months ago and this is the plan.
> If you have a personal, why not have them give you a call and then you actually drive over there and then they use the app.
> I would assume that you would be the one to receive the ping... although sometimes I assume too much.


Built in flag's pop up if rider only ride's with you .. built in flag pops up if only you pick up at same address results = deactivation


----------



## Dhus

20yearsdriving said:


> In California under a A class TCP
> You are granted state wide authority
> 
> Two mayor conditions no soliciting & get your separate airport permits
> All easy


I'm really gratefull my friend thanks for the advice and help . I have no plans to move to cally , I'm struggling with the west coast mentality as it is and cally is mind blowing expensive , I have an option to go drive in Hollywood as my old cab owner Boss ceo , actually runs 2 companys there . to expensive for me , I don't really feel like relocating anyways . If anything I would go back to florida .


----------



## Uber-Doober

observer said:


> Was there some kind of written communication with Lyft about not being able to service your own leads? If there were, I think the lawyers at Uberlawsuit would be very interested in them.


It's a fine point that may not carry. 
Dhus mentioned that he was told personally that he couldn't use his personals with Lyft
I guess it's a 'fairness' thing with Lyft who obviously ignores their own bottom line and only wants a level playing field to keep everybody equally unhappy.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Dhus said:


> Built in flag's pop up if rider only ride's with you .. built in flag pops up if only you pick up at same address results = deactivation


^^^
I just realized that from what somebody else just said a few minutes ago. 
What a crocka shit.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Dhus said:


> I'm really gratefull my friend thanks for the advice and help . I have no plans to move to cally , I'm struggling with the west coast mentality as it is and cally is mind blowing expensive , I have an option to go drive in Hollywood as my old cab owner Boss ceo , actually runs 2 companys there . to expensive for me , I don't really feel like relocating anyways . If anything I would go back to florida .


If you have the opportunity to drive in Hollywood 
I would seriously consider it 
Do it for 4 months 
You'll be connected in no time 
Do exactly what you've done in the past

Believe me I still work the old way 
In this technology era 
Olds school kicks butt


----------



## Dhus

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> What a crocka shit.


yup

It makes me think they did this purposely to keep Cabbies from migrating to them , almost as if they not only plan to finish off the cab industry but want you to go down with the ship , and doing it with part time hobby drivers who don't give a **** about it , its just extra money for them , then they go do their day job .


----------



## Dhus

20yearsdriving said:


> If you have the opportunity to drive in Hollywood
> I would seriously consider it
> Do it for 4 months
> You'll be connected in no time
> Do exactly what you've done in the past
> 
> Believe me I still work the old way
> In this technology era
> Olds school kicks butt


I've considered it but would have to live with other drivers .Rent is unbelievable I just couldn't make it work in the short term is the problem .


----------



## ReviTULize

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Well, I've been told that this won't work as I suggested it months ago and this is the plan.
> If you have a personal, why not have them give you a call and then you actually drive over there and then they use the app.
> I would assume that you would be the one to receive the ping... although sometimes I assume too much.


Drivers do that all the time. How would they know?


----------



## Uber-Doober

Dhus said:


> yup
> 
> It makes me think they did this purposely to keep Cabbies from migrating to them , almost as if they not only plan to finish off the cab industry but want you to go down with the ship , and doing it with part time hobby drivers who don't give a **** about it , its just extra money for them , then they go do their day job .


^^^
Yup! 
Not that I know a hell of a lot about the business, particularly the strategies of the cab business or Lyft/Uber, but there's a lot that buried under the surface that some wide-eyed newbie would never find out until the heat was really on and they found themselves extremely limited in what they can do with their rapidly deteriorating new vehicle. 
My HMO alone is enough to keep me where I am lifting luggage for the duration... same one that police and fire have here in Vegas.


----------



## Uber-Doober

ReviTULize said:


> Drivers do that all the time. How would they know?


^^^
Because if the app sees that you're picking up too frequently at the same location, and especially with the same pax they know/think that something is up and ur deactivated for "gaming the system".


----------



## Dhus

As long as there not just riding with you or your not the only one picking up at a certain hotel its fine , but problem is I don't like to share and my customers are extremely loyal , you have to understand a regular rider here in vegas is used to waiting 3-5 hours if they ever get picked up , hotels and other commercial propertys are the same minded and are left out in the cold because Everyone just wants to hug the strip , Leaving me wide open on making business in town and loved for it . No way im giving up my business for lyft to distribute around just couse , **** that , let them other drivers get out and make their own business . Same reason I quit when they gav my area to other drivers , **** them they couldn't get off their ass and work the town before but now you take my business and give it to some crap drivers and send me to a waste land with no business .


----------



## Uber-Doober

'Gaming the system'? 
I just thought of something. 
Here in Vegas, you gotta game or you're sunk. 
If you 'play nice' with all the other kiddies in the sand box, you're only gonna pound sand. 
They might even come up with an addition to the app where if they see you constantly turning on and turning off the app, they'll know that you're looking around at other drivers and/or waiting for surges through the rider app until there's a little bit of possible profit in the ride. 
Gaming the system is a term that is almost impossible to define, but is all-encompassing if they want to enforce it against a driver whose working smart.


----------



## Dhus

Idk man , I find it incredibly stupid .


----------



## ReviTULize

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Because if the app sees that you're picking up too frequently at the same location, and especially with the same pax they know/think that something is up and ur deactivated for "gaming the system".


I doubt that there are any systems in place to monitor this. If they wanted to go through and create a case, they could. It could be a friend or colleague of yours. I have friends and acquaintances that I do this for. I have one lady and her husband that I know through a mutual friend. When they are leaving a concert, they will text and see if I am working. I always go to the same spot, they request me (usually surge) and they always tip.
I would much rather do this than try to find someone in section 119, row 20, seat 5...because, you know, they always drop the pin inside the arena and expect you to know which side they're exiting.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Dhus said:


> Idk man , I find it incredibly stupid .


I'm going to give you a prediction
In Los Angeles 
As soon as LAX opens up for TNC's pick up
It's going to be another sweet re-shuffle

Like in the past there is going to be another partial die off 
Taxis , shuttles , livery

The vaccum will not be fully covered by TNC's

There is going to be a small portion of that bussiness
Looking for a new home 
With a relative low number of drivers fully positioned to take part of it

Mark my words


----------



## observer

Uber-Doober said:


> It's a fine point that may not carry.
> Dhus mentioned that he was told personally that he couldn't use his personals with Lyft
> I guess it's a 'fairness' thing with Lyft who obviously ignores their own bottom line and only wants a level playing field to keep everybody equally unhappy.


Yea, I see that now, I was just wondering if any of it was in text or email. Talking can't be easily proven.

"Fairness", these were his clients. I can understand Lyft trying to protect its own leads but these were his to begin with not Lyfts.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

20yearsdriving said:


> I'm going to give you a prediction
> In Los Angeles
> As soon as LAX opens up for TNC's pick up
> It's going to be another sweet re-shuffle
> 
> Like in the past there is going to be another partial die off
> Taxis , shuttles , livery
> 
> The vaccum will not be fully covered by TNC's
> 
> There is going to be a small portion of that bussiness
> Looking for a new home
> With a relative low number of drivers fully positioned to take part of it
> 
> Mark my words


It's the best time to be in this bussiness here in L.A.


----------



## Dhus

ReviTULize said:


> I doubt that there are any systems in place to monitor this. If they wanted to go through and create a case, they could. It could be a friend or colleague of yours. I have friends and acquaintances that I do this for. I have one lady and her husband that I know through a mutual friend. When they are leaving a concert, they will text and see if I am working. I always go to the same spot, they request me (usually surge) and they always tip.
> I would much rather do this than try to find someone in section 119, row 20, seat 5...because, you know, they always drop the pin inside the arena and expect you to know which side they're exiting.


 Dude ! I Talked face to face with Lyft reps that Told me how it works in the app itself . your personals obviously don't use just you apparently and have several drivers they use . im guessing ?

Built in flags brother in the app itself . she called it gaming the system & Hacking the system . look it up , I've heard Uber same way just from talking on these forums .



20yearsdriving said:


> I'm going to give you a prediction
> In Los Angeles
> As soon as LAX opens up for TNC's pick up
> It's going to be another sweet re-shuffle
> 
> Like in the past there is going to be another partial die off
> Taxis , shuttles , livery
> 
> The vaccum will not be fully covered by TNC's
> 
> There is going to be a small portion of that bussiness
> Looking for a new home
> With a relative low number of drivers fully positioned to take part of it
> 
> Mark my words


I hear you brother , I got to get motivated myself and get a move on since im not waiting on uber lyft anymore . tbh im not going to even bother with the cab companys here or the apps , its just a screwed up situation in vegas all the way around right now for drivers .


----------



## Dhus

observer said:


> Yea, I see that now, I was just wondering if any of it was in text or email. Talking can't be easily proven.
> 
> "Fairness", these were his clients. I can understand Lyft trying to protect its own leads but these were his to begin with not Lyfts.


It should be real easy to prove , I was told by the rep its by design and actually in the app itself . and if that's the case there has to be something in the driver agreement or policy or somewhere in written form . shouldn't be hard at all to find , she called it gaming the system & hacking the system , very curious if there is no mention anywere but a major part of their system . I'm shocked none of you new this already , I only just found out but im not even driving for em yet .


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> LOL!
> Only been back here for 12 years but "kinda" grew up here as my dad was with one of the major hotels and we had a house here but always kept our house in L.A.
> You make me sound like Methuselah. Hah!


POST # 15 /Uber-Doober: Well...............
E X C U S E......M E.....!
You, are the Indeterminately Aged Driver
who TAUNTED Bison with "You'll NEVER
believe how OLD I am..." Jeepers!

Bison, SMH....chortling.


----------



## Uber-Doober

observer said:


> Yea, I see that now, I was just wondering if any of it was in text or email. Talking can't be easily proven.
> 
> "Fairness", these were his clients. I can understand Lyft trying to protect its own leads but these were his to begin with not Lyfts.


^^^
That's whats so stupid about it. 
By not allowing a driver to use his self-generated personals, Lyft is actually, as they say... cutting off it's nose to spite it's face, and in complete disregard for their own bottom line, which of course is Money.


----------



## Dhus

I can produce 2 other witness's That were in the room with me when I was told that .


----------



## RoadRunrrr

yeah i was there when she told dhus that she said it was by design


----------



## Dhus

RoadRunrrr said:


> yeah i was there when she told dhus that she said it was by design


I was kinda hoping for a little more than that but thanks thatll do I guess


----------



## RoadRunrrr

Dhus said:


> I was kinda hoping for a little more than that but thanks thatll do I guess


well those people that were there most of them had know idea what you were talking about as far as a personal or someone that want to ride with a specific driver ... to me they are full of it (thats not an independent contractor position at all) all taxi and shuttle drivers across the country would tell you that if they are in fact independent contractors???thats false advertising on part of lyft and uber that does not even give the riding public the option like they claim to ride with who they want thats forcing the people to ride with who they send???shows how dumb they are .


----------



## uberchic

If a customer only wants one driver. How can they complain? I say do it and see if you get deactivated. If you're truly an IC they can't do that. But if your deactivated because of "gaming the system" then sue them for being an employee.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona

I'd like to see Oldwarrior and Optimus Uber chime in on this topic. Both of them say they have quite a few personal clients.



Oldwarrior said:


> 1/3 of my rides are regulars, I already have my airport runs for Monday lined up.


I'm sure there's a way to do it and not be deactivated.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Dhus said:


> Thanks guys , Gratefull
> 
> L.A. ? I bet that would be an experience
> 
> Relocating to drive uber taxi ? Not interested
> 
> I have a hack permit in sin city already , but these companys started assigning zones and force dispatching everyone to battle UBER & LYFT , even the tourist corridor drivers cant just sit on strip , nobodys making money here now and never did really with all the regulations on their backs , only the companys rake in money . I was assigned a shit zone far away from my personals and 0 choice in the matter , I refused and quit , not before cussing them out of course . These companys really don't know the industry either , or they've just forgotten after 50 yrs of sticking it to the drivers idk .
> 
> I'll figure something out I have plenty of options , but sitting in a vehicle just waiting on random pings isn't one of them , im sure this is fine for part time hobby drivers who have other career's but this is my career and you will not make money waiting and depending on just random pings , you might do alright when its busy but what about when its slow ? your ****ed , just like the dumb cab driver who depends solely on dispatch calls and not smart enouph to get his own clients to max his profits and stay busy even when it is slow . BaH
> 
> They said the system is flagged when 2 things happen , 1 . your the only person picking up pax 2. your the only person picking up at a certain address (Hotel clients )
> 
> Really disappointed here , this could have been a sweat deal , but off to some shit cab company again with me I guess , if only they operated like any were else in the world then I would never have even considered this to begin with .
> 
> I might just fly home and start my own dam cab company and say **** it . Vegas has been great / awesome even , but the driving experience has been a huge disappointment for me all the way around .


Good luck with your next step, but it seems a waste of your skill having cultivated a private client base and walk away. Or did I get that wrong? You'll still serve them but from a Cab?

That was my start in Private Hire. Building a client base in the Cab and migrating them to the Hire Car with much lower operating costs.

For a while I even had 1 good corporate customer who's CEO was a client and we had his company listed as "co-owners" on the Registration of the car. This allowed me to pick up all the company's executives "legally", I covered all costs and charged each pickup as a "contract" basis. Things were grey when I picked up others, but I did carry commercial insurance just in case. The HQ relocated and put an end to that easy life.

Keep posting, no need to leave completely.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Dhus said:


> Built in flag's pop up if rider only ride's with you .. built in flag pops up if only you pick up at same address results = deactivation


Riders who wish to choose which Driver they ride with are a real threat to the Uber model. That would provide a driver with independence and choices of his pipelines of work.

Uber and LYFT wish to drip feed their leads to drivers that provide them with a clean easy commission. Having a better than average driver looking after regulars, tells UBER those clients have moved away from UBER and prefer the value proposition a regular driver provides.


----------



## Optimus Uber

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> I'd like to see Oldwarrior and Optimus Uber chime in on this topic. Both of them say they have quite a few personal clients.
> 
> I'm sure there's a way to do it and not be deactivated.


My regulars I picked up from uber but I don't cut uber out of it. They are locals of where I live. They text me when they need me and I show up outside at the time they request.

They get in the car and they request through the uber app. It comes to me because I am closest.

I take them where they want to go.

Much of the drive is the connection you make with the passenger. When you have things in Common and they have a positive experience they would rather have someone drive them that they feel comfortable with. It's definitely networking.

Even though I don't have commercial insurance and I am not allowed to pick up at the airport. I still do. I get them past the ego fence and have them ping me.

So I do lax pickups as well.

Some of them will let me leave the ride live after I drop them off, on my way home. It's a way of tipping me for being there for them

Most of my lax runs are about $45. So when I do the pickup it normally comes out to around $50 because I am allowed to leave the ride live.

Even if they didn't want to go home after I pick them up from lax and they wanted to go to a restaurant or something. When I drop them, they still let me ride home with the ride live.

I have had regulars for over 6 months. I have never received a warning from uber about driving the same people week after week.

Also it helps with the feedback ranking. Since I have been increasing the amount of regulars my rank has gone from 4.88 to 4.92. So it does have its benefits.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^I would assume that you would be the one to receive the ping... although sometimes I assume too much.


If you are standing next to the customer, you would assume that since you are less than three feet away, you would receive the ping. Usually, you do. Every once in a while, you do not. The passenger can cancel immediately and try again, as Uber does not penalise if the customer cancels within five minutes. I have done similar with street hails on Uber Taxi. If the passenger wants an e-Mailed receipt or does not want to wait for the credit card terminal to process, I offer him the option to pay with Uber. There have been times when the passenger has had to try twice, once, even three times. It seems that in Chicago, Uber users do this frequently. Uber Taxi is available in Chicago.

Hail-O does offer its users a pay-with-Hail-O option. Hail-O is an electronic taxi hailing application from Great Britain that operates in Europe and Asia. It withdrew from North America.

Uber is aware of its taxi drivers doing this and considers it acceptable. Some of Uber's management is in favour of a Pay-with-Uber option. I do not seeing this' being available to anything other than Uber Taxi, as it would allow the other Ubers the equivalent of accepting street hails. If there is one thing against which Regulators still stand firm, and will, for the foreseeable future, it is TNC drivers' accepting street hails.


----------



## Dhus

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> I'd like to see Oldwarrior and Optimus Uber chime in on this topic. Both of them say they have quite a few personal clients.
> I'm sure there's a way to do it and not be deactivated.





Optimus Uber said:


> My regulars I picked up from uber but I don't cut uber out of it. They are locals of where I live. They text me when they need me and I show up outside at the time they request.
> They get in the car and they request through the uber app. It comes to me because I am closest.
> I take them where they want to go.
> Much of the drive is the connection you make with the passenger. When you have things in Common and they have a positive experience they would rather have someone drive them that they feel comfortable with. It's definitely networking.
> Even though I don't have commercial insurance and I am not allowed to pick up at the airport. I still do. I get them past the ego fence and have them ping me.
> So I do lax pickups as well.
> Some of them will let me leave the ride live after I drop them off, on my way home. It's a way of tipping me for being there for them
> Most of my lax runs are about $45. So when I do the pickup it normally comes out to around $50 because I am allowed to leave the ride live.
> Even if they didn't want to go home after I pick them up from lax and they wanted to go to a restaurant or something. When I drop them, they still let me ride home with the ride live.
> I have had regulars for over 6 months. I have never received a warning from uber about driving the same people week after week.
> Also it helps with the feedback ranking. Since I have been increasing the amount of regulars my rank has gone from 4.88 to 4.92. So it does have its benefits.


My clients are extremely loyal and only ride with me & I don't share commercial client wich meens I would be the only one picking up at that address . I think that's the difference here .
I Cant commit to a 5 yr car note and take the chance , I could but I wont , not on a chance specially when I was told otherwise by company officers . Your just on borrowed time I reckon .
The vehicle I have just wouldn't stand up to the punishment or I would give it a try until deactivation day .


----------



## RoadRunrrr

Optimus Uber said:


> My regulars I picked up from uber but I don't cut uber out of it. They are locals of where I live. They text me when they need me and I show up outside at the time they request.
> 
> They get in the car and they request through the uber app. It comes to me because I am closest.
> 
> I take them where they want to go.
> 
> Much of the drive is the connection you make with the passenger. When you have things in Common and they have a positive experience they would rather have someone drive them that they feel comfortable with. It's definitely networking.
> 
> Even though I don't have commercial insurance and I am not allowed to pick up at the airport. I still do. I get them past the ego fence and have them ping me.
> 
> So I do lax pickups as well.
> 
> Some of them will let me leave the ride live after I drop them off, on my way home. It's a way of tipping me for being there for them
> 
> Most of my lax runs are about $45. So when I do the pickup it normally comes out to around $50 because I am allowed to leave the ride live.
> 
> Even if they didn't want to go home after I pick them up from lax and they wanted to go to a restaurant or something. When I drop them, they still let me ride home with the ride live.
> 
> I have had regulars for over 6 months. I have never received a warning from uber about driving the same people week after week.
> 
> Also it helps with the feedback ranking. Since I have been increasing the amount of regulars my rank has gone from 4.88 to 4.92. So it does have its benefits.


well thats not what what that lady from lyft said she said they call it gaming the system and you can get deactivated if you are picking up at the same address pr the same people ever and over maybe its just me??but im almost positive that the general pubilc is not aware of that if they were i think cab drivers around the country would do it but thats not the case??? it probly has not caught up with you or the lady from lyft that i talked to here in vegas is stupid or lying then>???at any rate thats how they said they do it you tell me because i know what i heard???and i have not heard anyone in the public say different so im going to put it out to ome of the cab companies across the country and see if thats the case???


----------



## Optimus Uber

RoadRunrrr said:


> well thats not what what that lady from lyft said she said they call it gaming the system and you can get deactivated if you are picking up at the same address pr the same people ever and over maybe its just me??but im almost positive that the general pubilc is not aware of that if they were i think cab drivers around the country would do it but thats not the case??? it probly has not caught up with you or the lady from lyft that i talked to here in vegas is stupid or lying then>???at any rate thats how they said they do it you tell me because i know what i heard???and i have not heard anyone in the public say different so im going to put it out to ome of the cab companies across the country and see if thats the case???


I don't really care or give any merit to any driver support, from either uber or lyft. In my opinion they are as useless as 90% of the drivers.

How many times have you emailed support only to get a cut and paste incorrect answer? For me it's upwards of 100%.

It's not gaming the system. It's servicing the customer. Giving the customer what they want. It's my job. They requested me, so that's what I am giving them.

If you would like tell them they can find me on here and I'll discuss it with them.

As far as I am concerned, the only ones that are gaming the system are uber and lyft corporate


----------



## Dhus

I want to say first that I think your a smart driver and doing only what a smart driver would do .

You had to go around the app for the trip , the customer cant request you through the app . you get a personal text or phone call and you .. get closer to get the ping , only reason you got the ping . Its not allowed and your doing exactly what they DO NOT want you to do . Gaming the system & Hacking the system .
eventually one day when the app relize's you keep picking up the same customers X~amount of times , or from same address X~amount of times , they will deactivate you .

If you didn't know , now you know .

This is not set up for career minded drivers like us , its strictly for part time hobby drivers for extra cash .
uber and lyft are full of it . no wonder their being sued .


----------



## RoadRunrrr

no chance they got no chance in hell thats whats they got no chance


----------



## Uber-Doober

Optimus Uber said:


> I don't really care or give any merit to any driver support, from either uber or lyft. In my opinion they are as useless as 90% of the drivers.
> 
> How many times have you emailed support only to get a cut and paste incorrect answer? For me it's upwards of 100%.
> 
> It's not gaming the system. It's servicing the customer. Giving the customer what they want. It's my job. They requested me, so that's what I am giving them.
> 
> If you would like tell them they can find me on here and I'll discuss it with them.
> 
> As far as I am concerned, the only ones that are gaming the system are uber and lyft corporate


^^^
As I stated earlier, "gaming the system" is a catch-all phrase that can be used for practically anything that Uber/Lyft wants to use against a driver. 
Ergo... (I love that word), if a driver is going out there every day and developing personals and working hard and getting good 'Stars', and he gets canned for gaming the system, I think he has a suit. 
If the company that I drive for told me that I couldn't use the personals that call me on my days off, or when it's 3:AM here and eight hours ahead in London and could only drive what comes out of dispatch, then I'm outta there. 
I don't steal from my company by picking up pax on the fly, and always give them a list of my passengers to give them proof of that. 
They love me and the GM told me that I'm high up on the totem pole for drivers that have personals, and I sure as hell help out their bottom line and furthermore, my car almost never stops. 
I see these dudes in Black cars or stretches chilling out at the 7-11 on Charleston and The Boulevard smoking or whatever and I think... Jeez I'd love to stop for one of those machine-made tuna sandwiches.... but I'm running to the next one. 
These goddam companies that are scared to death that you're 'gaming the system' are nothing but a buncha ******* and killing their own bottom line by not allowing you to go out and work your territory.


----------



## Optimus Uber

Ok I'll keep you posted as to when I get deactivated. 4,000 trips and counting. Still active.


----------



## Dhus

Optimus Uber said:


> Ok I'll keep you posted as to when I get deactivated. 4,000 trips and counting. Still active.


ok so 4k trips = 6 months of driving ? 
Bet it up and lets see how long it takes .
Wonder if you will make it 5 yrs , about the length of my car note .
good luck buddy


----------



## Optimus Uber

Dhus said:


> ok so 4k trips = 6 months of driving ?
> Bet it up and lets see how long it takes .
> Wonder if you will make it 5 yrs , about the length of my car note .
> good luck buddy


Ive been driving for a year. Started booking regulars about 6 months or so ago. Learn while you earn. Just something I picked up from somewhere so I implemented the idea. I'm not the only one doing it


----------



## Dhus

Your doing it right man . Its exactly the same way I was planning on beating the app tbh .
and the more you / I think about it , its complete BS they left out a way for customers to choose specific drivers . I would like to see this changed myself .


----------



## LAuberX

the only time I have seen mention on this board of "gaming the system" as a reason for deactivation was during a guarntee period.

As in you had a friend/regular ping you to get the minimum number of rides for the time period to get paid by Uber.

I have never seen Uber OR Lyft cut a driver loose for this, maybe start a new thread with exactly this question:

Question: has anybody been deactivated or warned for gaming the system??


----------



## LAuberX

Is a driver getting a regular somehow "soliciting" and not allowed by the PUC?


----------



## Dhus

LAuberX said:


> the only time I have seen mention on this board of "gaming the system" as a reason for deactivation was during a guarntee period.
> 
> As in you had a friend/regular ping you to get the minimum number of rides for the time period to get paid by Uber.
> 
> I have never seen Uber OR Lyft cut a driver loose for this, maybe start a new thread with exactly this question:
> 
> Question: has anybody been deactivated or warned for gaming the system??





LAuberX said:


> Is a driver getting a regular somehow "soliciting" and not allowed by the PUC?


All I know is what I was told at the meet and greet for lyft . you got me man , im delving through ubers and lyfts sites to try and find anything to back up what I was told by the lyft rep's . so far nothing , I even got on their live chat for lyft workers and asked , they disconnected me . I expected a CSA for uber to jump in by now and confirm or deny .
I really regret not audio recording this meeting .

I'll keep you guys posted if I learn anything new .


----------



## observer

Dhus said:


> All I know is what I was told at the meet and greet for lyft . you got me man , im delving through ubers and lyfts sites to try and find anything to back up what I was told by the lyft rep's . so far nothing , I even got on their live chat for lyft workers and asked , they disconnected me . I expected a CSA for uber to jump in by now and confirm or deny .
> I really regret not audio recording this meeting .
> 
> I'll keep you guys posted if I learn anything new .


Email them.


----------



## Oldwarrior

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> I'd like to see Oldwarrior and Optimus Uber chime in on this topic. Both of them say they have quite a few personal clients.
> 
> I'm sure there's a way to do it and not be deactivated.


Have you created your own non Uber business cards? That is how I get the same people calling again and again. Uber still gets their 20% and I have most of my weekday mornings pre-set days in advance. I don't give them out to everyone, mainly to people who ask "how can I request you again?"


----------



## danrey

i have my cards designed and ready for printing. going to use vistaprint. its about $20 incl shipping for 250 cards.


----------



## Dhus

NEVER MIND !!!

Talked to lyft , they said I wasn't allowed personals !
If your not allowed personals then your just picking up their customers and waiting for U/L to feed you . That's not an IC , That's an Employee !!!

What the hell you going to do with all those cards after your deactivated lol ?!

LVNV is concidering for the first time in 50 yrs to bring back 24/7 IC cabbies (ME) !!! Sorry U/L !!! Taxi's are a better deal now . WTF !?! 

GET YOUR BIG BOY DRIVER GLOVES ON !!! ITS ABOUT TO SPARK OFF HERE IN VEGAS !!!




BRING IT ON U/L !!!


----------



## Dhus

Calling all Cabbies !!! Are you out there !?!
Time to get it ON !!! in VEGAS !!!
The STRIP !!! the TOWN !!!
FIGHT !!!


----------



## Sydney Uber

Optimus Uber said:


> I don't really care or give any merit to any driver support, from either uber or lyft. In my opinion they are as useless as 90% of the drivers.
> 
> How many times have you emailed support only to get a cut and paste incorrect answer? For me it's upwards of 100%.
> 
> It's not gaming the system. It's servicing the customer. Giving the customer what they want. It's my job. They requested me, so that's what I am giving them.
> 
> If you would like tell them they can find me on here and I'll discuss it with them.
> 
> As far as I am concerned, the only ones that are gaming the system are uber and lyft corporate


When a Customers needs gets in the way of the desired monopoly that UBER & Lyft are fighting for, then a driver will suffer.

A "Partner's" right to provide an independent choice to riders will be frowned upon and you'll risk deactivation in the long term.


----------



## KevRyde

Dhus

Over an eight month period period up until the end of June, I provided scheduled rides to and from DIA for three business travelers - two of whom live at the same address - probably 10 to 15 times each month and always on Lyft. Only on rare occasions would the ride request go to another driver, but all the rider had to do was cancel and make another request, and they would usually get me on the second try. I think you were lied to.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

I do not know what happens on Lyft, but reliable sources do state that if Uber notices that you are picking up the same customers repeatedly, you will get one warning then a de-activation.

So yes, the customer could be sending you the summons and you could be accepting it, but that will not mean that Uber will approve of your setting up these things.

For Uber Taxi, at least, it is allright with Uber if a street hail wants to use Uber to pay. Usually, the ping does go to me, but on more than one occasion, it has gone to someone else. As correctly indicated, Uber does not penalise if the user cancels in less than five minutes. I have had a few users have to send a second summons; one even had to send a third.

My Uber Taxi passengers here who come from Chicago have told me that it is a common occurrence in Chicago that when an Uber user hails a taxi, he will ask if it is an Uber Taxi. If it is, he will ask if he can use Uber to pay. Most drivers will do it. I do offer it to my customers who are late for a meeting, train or aeroplane or who want an e-Mailed receipt over a paper receipt.

Hail-O has a Pay with Hail-O option, but they no longer operate in North America; only in Europe and Asia. Several of the Uber Management Team here think that a Pay-with-Uber option is a good idea for Uber Taxi, but, one, at least, did not come out and say it, but it seems that National Management is resisting it. Perhaps it is because if Uber implemented it on the Taxi, there might be pressure to implement it with the other Uber service levels, which would give the others the effective ability to accept street hails, which is something that Uber does not want. Likely it would force regulators to clamp down on Uber if Uber drivers other than Uber Taxi started accepting street hails.


----------



## Dhus

I am , going owner operator "IC" cab driver in vegas , looks like jan 1st 2016 . bout time vegas got its act together ?!?!?! , took U/L to get their minds right !!! credit where credit is due .

BTW ?! I confronted lyft , they wanted me to come in so they could show me how to take care of my clients and theirs ? , ... I declined a 2nd meeting .


----------



## Lack9133

Oh the hypocrisy of Uber and Lyft. They create a system where you cut out having to call for a taxi through a dispatching center but when someone figures out a way to cut them out of having to go through an app, they call foul as it's unethical or unmoral. 

Creating personals is not gaming the system, it's being a smart businessman. I can tell you from experience taxi drivers with a huge personal base make a killing driving a taxi. They don't wait for trips to happen, they create those trips. Since they are paying a standard lease rate and not a commission per trip, they end up only owning the cab company 10% to 15% of their total weekly earnings. Way better than what you pay out to Uber. I have noticed a shift in former Uber drivers going the taxi route for that reason alone.


----------



## cb80907

Dhus said:


> Hey Guys , I finally talked to Lyft rep's and its just not gonna work out for me , I told them I had a lot of personals That will be using me , not just ppl. but commercial clients . They told me that was gaming the system and would deactivate me if they catch me doing it . Both Uber and lyft have this policy so it just is not a good idea for me to go through with it and basically waste my time because I'm going to do what i'm going to do and I know I will be deactivated from both apps . Why get a better vehicle if I know im going to be deactivated the first month or 2 for building up my clients and using the several 100 or so I have already .
> 
> The "Gaming the system" as they call it is completely ridiculous and is just there to keep you guys broke , I see now why you guys don't make any money
> uber and lyft just want you to sit in vehicle and wait for handouts to be fed like pig's . I cant do that myself so I have to go back to doing what I do best , driving taxi's .
> 
> I enjoyed being here on the forums with you .
> I may not have agreed with some of you but it was still a great experience .
> I'm just Glad that you guys that are so critical about the taxi industry can see for yourselves the Bull shit we have to put up with on a day to day basis . You guys are Drivers too , even if your just part timers for uber lyft
> be safe out there and keep your wits about you .
> 
> Happy Trails , and be safe guys .
> Best Regards
> Dhus


How is it gaming the system when taxi drivers do the same damn thing without any blowback? Best of luck, brother. I can't blame you for leaving.


----------



## Huberis

cb80907 said:


> How is it gaming the system when taxi drivers do the same damn thing without any blowback? Best of luck, brother. I can't blame you for leaving.


As a taxi driver, I am in my taxi when I grab a flag, run a dispatched call etc. Mostly, taxi companies either don't care much if you develop personal business, stick to dispatched calls or run flags. If you are in the taxi, you are insured and legit. An Uber running calls off app is taking one huge risk, that is completely different. As far as the taxi company is concerned, they just want to know what is going on. If you want to run a personal call, the companies around here you are going to go hunt one down so they don't line you up with a call you can't honor. You are expected to run the meter, you should be calling it in. The taxi company I work for charges me an hourly lease rate which I pay at the end of the evening. Some taxi companies around here do a split which max out at a certain dollar amount.

As a taxi driver you can do your own thing when need be, you just need to communicate to dispatch what you are doing and when you expect to be available with the idea that time calls may have been book in advance based on you being around to help run them. At the company I lease from, leaving the company in the dark or sneaking personal work in between dispatched calls without giving dispatch notice and thus ****ing the next driver out of a call if it isn't too busy...... That would be gaming the system. there would be hell to pay. there is plenty of blowback, the senior drivers would cut the balls off a new driver accepting a dispatched call if the driver was running one on the down low.

That is how it would work where I am at...... Do what you like, but let us know what the **** it is you would like then do it.


----------



## Dhus

Huberis said:


> As a taxi driver, I am in my taxi when I grab a flag, run a dispatched call etc. Mostly, taxi companies either don't care much if you develop personal business, stick to dispatched calls or run flags. If you are in the taxi, you are insured and legit. An Uber running calls off app is taking one huge risk, that is completely different. As far as the taxi company is concerned, they just want to know what is going on. If you want to run a personal call, the companies around here you are going to go hunt one down so they don't line you up with a call you can't honor. You are expected to run the meter, you should be calling it in. The taxi company I work for charges me an hourly lease rate which I pay at the end of the evening. Some taxi companies around here do a split which max out at a certain dollar amount.
> 
> As a taxi driver you can do your own thing when need be, you just need to communicate to dispatch what you are doing and when you expect to be available with the idea that time calls may have been book in advance based on you being around to help run them. At the company I lease from, leaving the company in the dark or sneaking personal work in between dispatched calls without giving dispatch notice and thus ****ing the next driver out of a call if it isn't too busy...... That would be gaming the system. there would be hell to pay. there is plenty of blowback, the senior drivers would cut the balls off a new driver accepting a dispatched call if the driver was running one on the down low.
> 
> That is how it would work where I am at...... Do what you like, but let us know what the **** it is you would like then do it.


hourly lease ?! dam lol .. we paid by the day and by all meens if you wanted to pay ahead more power to you , I found that made me lazy though so paid by day , $72. ~ $100. a day depending on the company .
as long as you paid your lease it didn't matter what you did , run the radio calls , run flags , run personals , but I will say there is a problem with drivers on the radio long checking calls and checking if their already loaded , mainly other drivers police each other , you get a call over other drivers , don't be surprised if another driver floats in to see if your long checking and scoop your call from you and for the love of god don't get caught back loading on stands , but in almost all case's if there is any justice served its from other drivers riding your ass so hard or even getting violent that eventually you learn the *don't F around rulz * not from the leasing company or dispatch , although you should never piss off dispatchers if you have to depend on them , I never did ( as time went on I gathered plenty of personal's and new were plenty of flags normally were waiting ) as I had my own business calling my phone and rarely need to grab a dispatch call , any cabbie worth his salt really dosnt need dispatch to make money , that's why a lot of ppl that call companys do not ever see the cream of the crop drivers .. I cant stress enough for customers to grab that number if you like that driver . unfortunetly this is direct conflict with uber & lyft .


----------



## Realityshark

Keep doing it till they disconnect you. Meanwhile, take as many of their clients as you can.


----------



## Dhus

Realityshark said:


> Keep doing it till they disconnect you. Meanwhile, take as many of their clients as you can.


if these cab companys in LVNV are smart ! they will do away with that crap about carrying customers and the meter has to be on , if they do away with that ( and I really don't see how they can enforce it when we become IC's here ) , I can run my uber and lyft app while in my cab .. since im IC and just leasing a cab I can flat rate ect.. , but knowing LVNV they prolly will buck this unfortunetly ?!?!?! cause they don't know what side their bread is buttered on !!! , If they don't buck , I will have 3-4 smart phones mounted next to my cab meter uber , lyft , grubhub , postmates , personals , flags , ect... might even run package's , ShittiN Me 

You have to create your own business or your gonna sink in this trade .

The problem is LVNV cabbies and companys have been spoiled by the strip , there is no talent in sitting ina line and waiting to be fed , the only experienced drivers here are those that have migrated via (google lying to us that vegas was the #1 place to drive a cab *cough cough BS !!! in reality its turned out to be the worst place to be a cabdriver unfortunetly prolly in the world  , there really is a lot of money to made here , except for the miles deep of red tape and regulations and fenced medallions *} but now thanks to u/L things might change for the better ? ~ u/L are now on the scene so to little to late , its like a drivers apocalypse for real since u/L have no driver cap and flood the market , only the best of the best will survive as *full time drivers im afraid * , which meens the end of cab companys unless they give their drivers the field of play & * back the F off *, and let us *Driver's * ~ TAKE CARE OF F'N BUSINESS !!!


----------



## Huberis

Dhus said:


> hourly lease ?! dam lol .. we paid by the day and by all meens if you wanted to pay ahead more power to you , I found that made me lazy though so paid by day , $72. ~ $100. a day depending on the company .
> as long as you paid your lease it didn't matter what you did , run the radio calls , run flags , run personals , but I will say there is a problem with drivers on the radio long checking calls and checking if their already loaded , mainly other drivers police each other , you get a call over other drivers , don't be surprised if another driver floats in to see if your long checking and scoop your call from you and for the love of god don't get caught back loading on stands , but in almost all case's if there is any justice served its from other drivers riding your ass so hard or even getting violent that eventually you learn the *don't F around rulz * not from the leasing company or dispatch , although you should never piss off dispatchers if you have to depend on them , I never did ( as time went on I gathered plenty of personal's and new were plenty of flags normally were waiting ) as I had my own business calling my phone and rarely need to grab a dispatch call , any cabbie worth his salt really dosnt need dispatch to make money , that's why a lot of ppl that call companys do not ever see the cream of the crop drivers .. I cant stress enough for customers to grab that number if you like that driver . unfortunetly this is direct conflict with uber & lyft .


Sorry, it is an hourly lease rate, I'm not much of a typist. You sign up a month ahead based on seniority. You sign up for a shift which os based on an hourly lease rate.

"any cabbie worth his salt really dosnt need dispatch to make money" depends on the town and season. A good driver can make money doing his own thing, but i feel I do as good or better working with dispatch. They can look at the board and work me to a call, pay my way back to base after fuel. If an out of town call is scheduled for around my start time, I'm bound to get it. We are offered luggage and courier work.

This is a medium sized town with a large University. It is pretty simple and manageable, There really isn't much need to give out your personal number here. There is another taxi company in town where the drivers do a bit more of it, I don't see much of a difference in the actual effect on the pocketbook The drivers seems to do it here not so much because they make more money that way but for the simple reason they enjoy working that way, or they want to focus on a particular part of the business. Our dispatchers know when it is busy. They may tell a driver " head for a call at such and such a corner, feel free to grab a flag, let me know..." During a heavy evening bar rush, I think it is a nice way of doing it. By working with a dispatcher and by default the other drivers, you should increase your efficiency.

With respect to drivers policing each other, 90% of that has to do with issues with new drivers. Most of the drivers know who is working for the other companies and get along pretty well, more so now with Uber in town.


----------

